# CAN A GELDING BRING A MARE IN SEASON



## southsidestud (5 July 2008)

i know this has been done before but im Very paranoid...brought my mare shome today from being AI"ed in the ajoining fields other yards are geldings i worry about them bringing my mares in season is this a fact or fiction... i know one of my mares came in to season with sniffing my other mare dirty hoe what does every1 think


----------



## dany (5 July 2008)

Ive witnessed Boris bring several mares into season and then go onto mount them. He isnt a rig and doesnt have any attitude, they just like him.

A time that stands in my mind was when i moved to a new yard and within 3 days of mixed turnout (and around Christmas time) he had to be seperated due to mounting a pony. Poor thing was half his size lol.


----------



## southsidestud (5 July 2008)

hi dany yes to be honest as i wrote this i thought to myself im asking this question...but one of my other mares next door brought my other mare in season so maybe its not just geldings its all four legged creatures lol


----------



## Damien (5 July 2008)

Mthy I would say, yes they will show to geldings, but don't think geldings will physically bring them into season....... Pregnant mares can and often show similar signs of being in season but in a slightly different manner often accompanied with turning their quaters to the male, agressive tail swishing and spraying urine, usual in temper as opposed to the tarty squatting, tail cocking sniff my butt behaviour of a seasonal mare will show. We see this behaviour within our mare groups, especially when they return home from being Aied if they have been bred with frozen semen and spent a few days away from home.


----------



## Mrs_Wishkabibble (5 July 2008)

I have 2 mares and one gelding. I have to keep them in separate fields with a gap inbetween otherwise the girls act like complete tarts over the fence  
	
	
		
		
	


	




and he definately manages to bring them into season - they are complete slags though and he is very handsome!


----------



## ashbank (6 July 2008)

I think it is a misconception to believe that a gelding/mare/stallion will bring a mare into season after she has been covered or inseminated.  If she's in foal she won't return into season, and if she isn't in foal, then she will come into season again regardless of her company.

Or am I missing some point here?


----------



## PapaFrita (6 July 2008)

I agree I don't think it's possible for a mare to be brought into season by a gelding (OR a stallion for that matter), but they will show to them.


----------



## JanetGeorge (6 July 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I agree I don't think it's possible for a mare to be brought into season by a gelding (OR a stallion for that matter), but they will show to them. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Absolutely correct (and believe me, my stallion tries hard enough! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)







If they're not in season, they're not in season!!  (And that mare was not in season and wouldn't come in even with repeated daily teasing over a period of 4 weeks!!)

Some (many!) mares WILL squirt and wink if 'teased' by a stallion or randy gelding - even when safely in foal.  That in itself does NOT mean they are in season (as you find out the hard way if you try to bring the stallion up behind them!!)  The most difficult task for the stallion handler is to determine when a mare is TRULY receptive - and not just flirting.  If you get it wrong, you can end up with a stallion with a broken leg (or a kick in your face!)


----------



## KenRehill (6 July 2008)

I don't think a gelding can BRING her into season, but we use our geldings to tease the mares, and they ellicit the correct repsonses.


----------



## AndyPandy (6 July 2008)

Absolutely - it is a huge myth that a stallion or gelding can "bring" a mare into season. Mares do their own thing, and cycle at their own pace, unless humans intervene pharmacologically, or there is something strange going on like an infection, persistent CL etc.

Mares who are "always in season" or "always show for the stallion" (according to the owner) are probably just submissive, and show this through estrus-like behaviours. Also, mares who are in season may not show any estrus-like behaviour until they are exposed to a stallion or gelding, so people end up believing that their stallion "brings mares in".

Sorry folks... it just doesn't happen 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 It's not physiologically possible for a stallion or gelding to somehow miraculously cause mares to ovulate, although some males from many species foolishly tend to believe that they can mount any female they choose


----------



## Touchwood (7 July 2008)

Mares are not 'brought into season' they either are or they are not - but many will show to geldings, and indeed mares or totally different species! lol!


----------

